# Turkey Results



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The results are out lotto has been held. I got drawn for unit 25.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Whoooohoooooo!!!! Unit 98


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Once again my name didn't get drawn   :******:

Hopefully I can get one this fall


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Unit 17 here I come. Look out turkeys, pasture poodles, cottontails for the pot etc. I think I will spend a week so I can hunt turkeys one day, and other things other days. 
I might have to rethink shooting cottontails with my bow. It's been years since I shot any in the spring, but if memory serves me they don't taste to good after eating shrubby veg all winter.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess I just have to take the good with the bad. Here in Missouri anybody can hunt turkeys, there is no drawing for tags. The bad is we haven't gotten much snow these past few years so the deer and coyote hunting has been more challenging then usual. Good luck to you guys that got drawn. I will get the usual 2 turkey tags for spring, 2 for fall, and you get 2 with your archery deer tags! Come on down to Missouri and let's go get a gobbler!!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Sotaman you got my tag :x

Well now I get to tape for my buddies.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

franch

I think its pretty fair you got to hunt last fall well I was in Iraq. So should be a even push if you ask me.. Gobble Gobble oh man I cant wait.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I was just giving you a hard time Sotaman. I too, was stuck in a desert last year (Vegas for work) and didn't get to hunt.

Thanks for the service and best of luck come 12 April.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh I know you werent you wanna know what the hardest part was. It was sending back the ND Moose tag.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sotaman said:


> Oh I know you werent you wanna know what the hardest part was. It was sending back the ND Moose tag.


  I was wondering what happened there as I never seen/heard much from you during the season and after. How do they reimburse you then if there is such a thing which there darn well should be? Please tell me they guaranteed you in this up-coming fall or gave you a gazillion reference points.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Unit 02, bring on the gobblers...........


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I got mine in unit 17 also. Hoping for one bigger then mine last spring. I got two hens this fall there too. Plainsman, which part of the unit do you usually hunt?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Bandman

I will go into the lotto like everyone else again. But they will make me the number one alternate for the upcoming season. So I have a fairly good chance of hunting a moose again the first tag sent back in is mine. At least thats how they explained it to me.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My dad and I both got drawn for 25.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm taking the year off... Guess 4 years in a row in unit 25 would have been asking too much.. :wink:

Oh well..Now theres more time for spring snows... :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, it says I have one more point for next year, but doesn't say I was denied? How does that work? Must have got denied.

Anyone else think the NDGF website was made by a 2 year old? It is horrible.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

If you get drawn in the lottery, it will say "Successful."

If you have a preference point, it means you were denied.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

morel_greg said:


> I got mine in unit 17 also. Hoping for one bigger then mine last spring. I got two hens this fall there too. Plainsman, which part of the unit do you usually hunt?


I really have not decided yet. Government creek, or further north. My sons will be hunting also. I suppose I will go where ever they want to go. Or I should say I will camp wherever they want to camp. I guess a guy can camp anywhere and get into good turkey hunting within 10 miles.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

No luck for a ND tag.

Looks like I will be heading down to Nebraska to buy a couple tags over the counter.

Good luck to you that got drawn.

T


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

franchinatersss said:


> If you get drawn in the lottery, it will say "Successful."
> 
> If you have a preference point, it means you were denied.


That's what I assumed, but most of the time it says UNSUCCESSFUL.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Unit 50... 3rd year in a row. Didn't expect to get one this year. Last years was kind of a bust cause of a shoulder injury. This year they are going to catch it. Time to warm up the bow.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

You guys have to get drawn to hunt turkeys?

Must suck here we get a tag for anywhere and it comes with are general licence :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

unit 50.... can't wait to try the magnus bullheads!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> morel_greg said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine in unit 17 also. Hoping for one bigger then mine last spring. I got two hens this fall there too. Plainsman, which part of the unit do you usually hunt?
> ...


We usually go on the Blacktail or on the Magpie. I hope to get mine this year with the longbow.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I got mine for unit 47 :beer: it might be hard to focus on gobblers if there are still snow geese around!


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

both my friends got drawn but i wont go in until next year probubly


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Received my "unsuccesful lottery drawing" check in the mail today. 

There are still 524 licenses in 9 units left for anyone who didn't get drawn/forgot to send in.


----------

